# will this help with parking tickets? poll



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

hi all, if anybody is interested, i made an amazon flex car decal that says delivery in progress, check it out if you want

https://amzn.to/2Ot6aX1


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Useless. Unless you're a commercial vehicle, parking enforcement in most city wouldn't give a crap and give you a ticket no matter what. They will even ticket UPS & Fedex trucks in some cities.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Technically that sign is against Flex TOS. 

just saying


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

leroy jenkins said:


> Technically that sign is against Flex TOS.
> 
> just saying


That's funny. Not saying your wrong, I don't really know. But Amazon sells it, would think they would not if it's against the TOS.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amazon doesn't sell it. It's sold by a marketplace seller in the Amazon marketplace.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

it's the use of the logo that's a TOS violation. 

If it was plain text "Amazon: Independent Contractor Delivery" or something like that, it's ok.

A copy of the TOS is in the app. Something like Paragraph 13 or 14 about trademarks.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

As an Amazon Flex program participant you cannot wear, use, transmit, write, say, imply (and many other restrictions) anything that would associate you with Amazon. It is very clear in several paragraphs in the TOS.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

The sign is fine. Amazon doesn't care.

LOL @ saying we can't associate ourselves with Amazon. That's idiotic. So when you call a customer at an apt building what do you say? You have to say this is such and such from Amazon. I'm here with your order. They record the conversations and clearly don't care.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> The sign is fine. Amazon doesn't care.
> 
> LOL @ saying we can't associate ourselves with Amazon. That's idiotic. So when you call a customer at an apt building what do you say? You have to say this is such and such from Amazon. I'm here with your order. They record the conversations and clearly don't care.


I usually just say that I have a package delivery. I never say that I'm with Amazon. Everyone delivers amazon packages here including ups and postal service.

The other day a guy thought I was the gas meter reader person. Sorry, no... but there's a package for you


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I’ve seen drivers pickup at the station with similar magnetic signs on their door panels.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> The sign is fine. Amazon doesn't care.
> 
> LOL @ saying we can't associate ourselves with Amazon. That's idiotic. So when you call a customer at an apt building what do you say? You have to say this is such and such from Amazon. I'm here with your order. They record the conversations and clearly don't care.


I didn't write the TOS, just read them. You are supposed to read and know what you are getting yourself into. That way you will not run the chance of getting deactivated for vague reasons.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ScubaMark said:


> I've seen drivers pickup at the station with similar magnetic signs on their door panels.


Those are the ones like advertising the fact they have packages thieves can steal.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Those are the ones like advertising the fact they have packages thieves can steal.


Exactly,


----------



## KTMRacer (Oct 7, 2017)

Blue vest at Chino said Amazon doesn't want me to use "Amazon Flex" door signs, because we are not Amazon employees. I now put them on near my first drop. Once I was parked in a red zone in Pomona near Second St. at a stop sign and saw a Pomona P.D. black and white drive on by. Sometimes they help and sometimes they won't.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Pomona PD aren't parking enforcement nor do they care. If they want to hassle you, they would.


----------

